# anyone running Corel in a virtual enviroment?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I simply hate Corel and the headaches its been causing me.

We dont use Corel often, but there are some old files and jobs that were set in corel ages ago. We have X4 of the Suit. I used to use it on a run of the mills PC running Vista. That machine itself became so bloated and slow and other headaches I decided to merge it all onto a nice 24 inch iMac. 

Originally I had Vista Ultimate 64 bit running on the iMac, installed via bootcamp, and then used with VMware fusion. Things ran ok for a while, then Vista decided it was not genuine anymore (it is) and other nightmares. I upgraded to Windows 7, doing a clean install. Then installed Corel. Corel originally installed fine, but then months later it decides its not genuine and warns us the demo time is up. This would normally be ok, I could just click activate, as I have the serial (its legit). But it gives no option to activate, or even buy a serial code, just says "your done" basically.

Corel tech support is useless, there product is not supposed to be run in a virtual environment so they wont offer any tech support for it. Part of this post is a frustrated rant, the other is to see if anyone else is running Corel in a similar setup? Could not find much info about anyone doing this so not much help out there. Anyone else have it running fine in Parallels or VMware Fusion? (both same issue, running latest versions)


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm running Corel X3 on Windows XP with Virtual Box (free).
Works great. I expected a licensing issue with Windows because I had it originally installed on an old, dead PC. I never deactivated it from the PC, but have not had any issues with authorization or licensing running under Virtual Box.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Niagaramark said:


> I'm running Corel X3 on Windows XP with Virtual Box (free).
> Works great. I expected a licensing issue with Windows because I had it originally installed on an old, dead PC. I never deactivated it from the PC, but have not had any issues with authorization or licensing running under Virtual Box.


I am going to give VirtualBox a try. 

I would go back to try X3, but I doubt X4 files are backwards compatible.

Does virtual box let you use your bootcamp? Or do you have to install directly through virtual box?


----------

